# Sabikis



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Was out last weekend near the Destin Pass and watched several boats reeling in the cigs using, I assume, Sabiki rigs. I purchased some from Bass Pro. Believe size 12, small red thread head holding a white feather/wing. Some had a green bead in front and some didn't. Used 2-3 oz weight and cast to let it go to the bottom, then started the 'pumping' action up through the water column. And of course, casting to any bait schools or near areas where others were catching them.
Okay...what am I doing wrong? Hardly caught any bait at all..which made the bait guy (Ch 69) happy. Wrong size? Wrong color? Holding my mouth wrong? I have heard to clip off the feather/wing and get rid of any beads showing mostly gold hook. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
And we did catch...and release... a bunch of very nice red snapper. Surprisingly nothing to mention on chicken rig with squid. One keeper AJ on free line live cig...in fact most of the red snapper were caught on free line live cig.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer the size 6 and 8's for cigar minnow/Ly/threadfin size baits. Size 12 would be good for hardtails. I also use a 1 oz bank sinker for a weight, seems like a 2 oz or 3 oz would make it sink a little too fast and they often bite it as they are sinking.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

u can easily make your own too!
5 or 6 small hooks on some 12# test, with drop loops for each hook and a swivel.
1 oz sinker and drop in column to suspended bait.
Enjoy.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

See baitfish....throw Sabiki at baitfish...reel in baitfish...
Letting it go to the bottom may be your problem.


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

slow retrieve


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

If you feel one hook up, stop reeling for a sec and jig it a couple times. I usually get a few more at that point. I think the other assume the one dumb fish got some food and want in on the goodies.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

12s are way to big for those baits. I keep a bunch of 6s and 8s in varying colors on my boat.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Alot of good advice in this thread. Try using the fluro ones they seem to work great for me.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't jig too fast and some days you gotta have the Fluoro ones.. LIke said try to go as small as possible but be carefuly if you hook a Hardtail on the 6s or smaller you can get broken off. Sometimes beads work great sometimes not. As said if you hook one give it a couple secs a lot of times you'll get multiples. 

You want to reel them up consistently don't bounce the rod or they can come off. Make sure you use a dehooker and de hook them straight into the livewell with out touching them if possible, they usually live a lot longer this way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

There is definitely an "art" to working a sabiki. First off you need to have a light action rod, something you would use bass fishing or trout fishing. Not the same rod you would cast to cobia or tuna. Secondly, you need to give it a lot of action, but it's all done in the wrist. No "pumping" on it with your arms. Needs to be a very erratic wrist motion, almost as if your wrist has a bad twitch. All the while reeling. Most of the times, those smaller baits will hit it on the drop. You will know it because line will stop coming off of your reel while in free spool. Also, you want to use the lightest weight possible-99% of the time, this measn a 1.5oz sinker. Too much weight, and you won't feel them pick it up on the drop, and it can actually rip the hooks out of their mouths. No need to modify the sabiki in anyway-don't cut beads off or clip wings or add shrimp or any of that. Certain times of the year (mid-late summer, and into the fall) bait is just way easier to catch than others, especially those little crack hardtails. When you think you have enough bait, catch two dozen more. When you do feel you have several baits on the line, reel slowly yet deliberately and get them into the boat as soon as possible. Grab the weight with your left hand (if you're holding the rod with your right) and hold it flush with the base of the rod, and hold the rod over your live well. Use a dehooker everytime and you will have picture perfect baits all day long.

The Frenzy sabikis are usually my gotos (fluoro), #8 seems to be my most common size, but sometimes the #6. When in doubt, go small. Do not spend money on cheap sabikis. You get what you pay for.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Which dehooker would you recommend, I've seen some of the small ones, both with a "J" and the end and ones with the circle.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/how-catch-bait-faster-111151/

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Works every time for me!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Lighter weight and make sure at some point you are leaving slack in your line. They will hit the sabike when there is slack in the line.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

PCfisher66 said:


> Which dehooker would you recommend, I've seen some of the small ones, both with a "J" and the end and ones with the circle.


I think the J works better. Its faster just run down the line and shake. 

I will usually have 2 on the rods, and one at the baitwell that is the designated bait shaker. I will keep the boat in position.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PCfisher66 said:


> Which dehooker would you recommend, I've seen some of the small ones, both with a "J" and the end and ones with the circle.


Whatever you can get the hang of easiest. I like the ones shimano makes for like $15, basically looks like part of a rodblank cut off with a foam grip. Most of the time I just grab a big snap swivel though and use it. Hold the line level and slide the dehooker down to the bait's mouth and kinda come up at a 45 degree angle towards the sky and shake.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Y'all really use dehookers for bait? I just shake the sabiki over the bait well first and a few fall off and if that don't work I just grab them and take the hook out the old fashion way. I couldn't imagine trying to figit with a dehooker on bait. It's hard enough using them on snapper! Lol


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I like to use them only for the purpose of keeping the bait healthy. Handling them or ripping their lips will increase mortality and you will end up with sluggish baits.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always used my hands or pick them up off of the deck when they fall off as your turning around. But if I can find a way of not getting bit by those small hooks I'll take it.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> I like to use them only for the purpose of keeping the bait healthy. Handling them or ripping their lips will increase mortality and you will end up with sluggish baits.


I've never noticed them being sluggish but if they can be more lively than what I normally have, where can I get one of those smaller dehookers?


----------



## Wreckless (Mar 13, 2008)

> I will usually have 2 on the rods, and one at the baitwell that is the designated bait shaker. I will keep the boat in position.


This!

Use the bait remover tool (below), works great and is quick. About $3.50 at BPS. Keeps the fingers away from the hooks. The "bait catcher" keeps line tight while the "livewell attendant" holds sabiki at weight and pulls line tight, apply tool to hook, and they come off quick, right in the livewell! Holding the sabiki line tight is the key.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I've never noticed them being sluggish but if they can be more lively than what I normally have, where can I get one of those smaller dehookers?


Any tackle store. Or use a snap swivel (opened)


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Any tackle store. Or use a snap swivel (opened)


I'm gonna go with the snap swivel idea. Sounds like the same thing and I have some larger ones that might work. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I'm gonna go with the snap swivel idea. Sounds like the same thing and I have some larger ones that might work. Thanks!


It is pretty much. The principle is leverage, and most people have swivels laying around the boat anyway. Anything with an "elbow" in it will work. Even a big worm hook that you would use for bass would work. You get the point...

The shimano ones like I mentioned earlier though have a lot more leverage, which you will need from time to time with bigger hardtails, mackerels, etc. Some can even serve double duty as dehookers for bigger fish like snapper.


----------

